# How high will an Amana Washer pump water?



## BKrause269 (Mar 9, 2009)

I live in a rural area with a septic system. The washer is located in the basement and is currently emptying into a pit that is pumped by a sump pump up about 7 feet to go to the septic tank.
I would like to connect the washer directly to the drain line and bypass the sump pump. It would have to be able to pump about 7 feet above the floor to where the drain leaves the house.

Thanks in advance for your advice 
Bob Krause
Southwestern Michigan


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome BKrause:
I used a washer pumping 8' high for several years, with no problem. It had been draining into the sump pump also and I finally figured out it could be pumped only once.
Glenn


----------



## BKrause269 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you !!

I will be trying it in a couple of weeks.

Bob


----------



## cdoug55 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a similar question.  My washer (Whirpool) is located in the basement and is about 4 feet below the main line leading out to the sewer.  Generally, how high can a washer pump water out?  Currently, I have it draining into a utility sink with a pump attached to pump it up the four feet to the waste line.  This set up isn't too bad, but just for future reference i would like to know if generally washers are meant to pump water up a few feet in instances like this, so that when I re-do the work room the washer is in (its a bit dingy in there) I could just do away with the pump.  Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello CDoug:
Your washer can be hooked up directly to the drain; uase a 2" trap and a 24" tall stand pipe to hook the hose into. You may need a hose extension to reach that high but the stand pipe keeps the water from overflowing the drain.
I haven't heard a rating on the washer pump but I would bet it would pump 15' high with out any strain.
Glenn


----------

